# MXO - Motio Ltd



## System (27 April 2011)

Red October Resources Limited (ROS) is an Australian-based exploration company established primarily to acquire, explore, evaluate and exploit mineral resource projects including nickel and non-iron ore minerals at the Pardoo Project located in the Pilbara region of Western Australia.

http://www.redoctober.net.au


----------



## Miner (5 May 2011)

*RED OCTOBER RESOURCES - ROS*

This share is getting listed on Monday 9th May. 

Good luck to speculators and investors

www.redoctober.net.au


----------



## Miner (9 May 2011)

*Re: ROS - Red October Resources*

ROS listed today with a substantial premium to close at 29.5 cents.

Will the hype be remained ? 
.
Code Last % Chg Bid Offer Open High Low Vol 
ROS 0.295  0%  0.285  0.295  0.260  0.300  0.250  514,732


----------



## Miner (10 May 2011)

*Re: ROS - Red October Resources*

Good publicity from the company about maiden debut and listing at 40% premium.

I should have applied for more if I could gauge market sentiment on this one. 

Looks many of us still to catch up with Red October


----------



## Miner (11 May 2011)

*Re: ROS - Red October Resources*

Another 10% up today considering the price went up to 35 cents.
Hope it stays there even if does not go up any further - too fast too soon is not a good sign !!


----------



## Miner (18 May 2011)

*Re: ROS - Red October Resources*

ROS is really going Green contrary to its name as Red October.

The office has moved to 225 St Georges Terrace - almost next to Premier's office in WA !
Exciting announcement today to investors - see attached.

What it plays music to my ears (and surely for others) company's future plans including an acquistion to be come a gold producer  by Christmas 2011. This will give opportunities for future floats as well.

Ho Ho Santa Red is coming with red coat

17 May 2011 0.400 8.11%  0.435 0.370 714,004 
16 May 2011 0.370 13.85%  0.380 0.330 1,055,459 
13 May 2011 0.325 1.56%  0.330 0.320 508,522 
12 May 2011 0.320 -13.51%  0.370 0.305 1,383,325 
11 May 2011 0.370 23.33%  0.370 0.310 


disclaimer : I am a small parecel holder through IPO


----------



## Miner (26 May 2011)

*Re: ROS - Red October Resources*

Within two weeks of listing ROS has gone for a trading halt, trading suspension and now farm in announcement. See attached

Too soon everything surely can not be done without a plan. Farm in must be in the drawing board already. If it is not for good news then ASIC could ask ROS for more disclosure in the prospectus. (Disclaimer : I have not read every page of the prospectus however) .

Hope for the ROS holders this farm plan will be a good one


----------



## Miner (27 May 2011)

*Re: ROS - Red October Resources*

ROS suspension is removed with the attached news.
MOU for copper project  with $290,000 payment for three months due diligence.
It is a very good strategic step before ROS acquires 10% stake on the project. Kazaksthan has a very rich resource base and mostly unexplored. The cost of labour is very low and engineering done is very robust. 
In addition due to proximity the project will have the advantages of getting goods made in China and India and skilled and unskilled labour from China and India.
I see the potential is enormous.
Market has reacted the news with 10 % price hike from what it closed before suspension.

DYOR


----------



## Miner (16 June 2011)

*Re: ROS - Red October Resources*

ROS is still under suspension.
The company has however come with some announcement as attached.

It is basically the acquistion of a *silver * mine from Kazhamys. Who is Kazhamys : http://www.kazakhmys.com 
a large mining giant (and very astute too) in Kazhakstan.

I hope Ross Smith of ROS has made a good deal here considering he is an astute business man himself  

I gathered few interesting pieces from the announcement :

Possible spin out for the balance $10 M (total price $12 M) and likely hood of shareholders of ROS (understood readings from suspension and pending ASX discussion) getting some priority allotment. If ROS shareholders do not get any priority allotment of the spin off - then in all likelyhood ROS shares will have a down effect. Logically why ROS management will allow that to happen ? 

Not knowing the camp facility provided in their minesite a typical 90 man campsite in an Australian minesite will cost around $6 M. So it is a freebie infrastrucutre as well to save construction time alone for rampiing up.

Please DYOR and make your own decision. 

I am personally bullish with ROS  even under this market environment because of the silver lining here (if the reports from company published so far are correct and relying on Ross Smith's reputation).


----------



## Miner (23 June 2011)

*Re: ROS - Red October Resources*

Some more positive announcements by Ross of ROS 

Trading halt is still continued and probably for another 10 weeks. Disastrous for ST traders

However it apears from end of August the shareholdes will be able to reap benefits from two IPOs, JORC announcements.

It is not clear if the current shareholders will get prioriy allotment .

The growth scenario is exciting but long term trading halt is appaling for some one to sell or buy

Cheers


----------



## System (18 February 2013)

*Re: WEG - White Eagle Resources*

On February 5, 2013, Red October Resources Limited (ROS) changed its name to White Eagle Resources Ltd (WEG).


----------



## System (3 December 2014)

On December 3rd, 2014, White Eagle Resources Limited (WEG) changed its name and ASX code to XTD Limited (XTD).


----------



## Miner (5 September 2020)

ROS converted to WFE and then XTD.
Since 2014- no posting on XTD.
There is a rights announced and got a small allotment. Totally forgotten that I held that. Probably through carry over from ROS.
Reading the rights proposal - there is no strong reason excepting to pay for administration and similar with a hope that it will go for acquisition. There was no SPP and only couple of millions CR. another hot potato to change name ?https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200824/pdf/44lttnbfjtmls1.pdf
3.5 million performance rights disposed ??
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200817/pdf/44lkh67ps0njpr.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200804/pdf/44l5s7qfrj846b.pdf CEO ANNOUNCEMENT - with Melbourne continuing depressed where XTD will go for organic growth ?
Frying pan to fire - any one following XTD or can throw light ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 September 2020)

having a look at this one

_so it's backed into a shell of a former entity. there's a capital raising; the new board and management are well provided for with options and incentives. It's going to the market to take real money in. Will it fly?_


> XTD Limited (XTD) is an Australian-based emerging service provider to the growing Out-of-Home Advertising sector. XTD is a business offering world-first cross-track digital media systems that bring new revenue streams to major rail operators and outdoor media companies. The systems can be installed in virtually any metro-rail network in the world.



The launch of XTD Limited’s Cross Track Digital media system brings a new era of commuter engagement to the world’s major metro rail networks.

Australian-based, internationally focused world-first cross-track digital media systems.
Developed technology to facilitate interaction between the media system and *people’s mobile devices.*
Large-format high-definition digital media screens.
Supported by integrated stereo sound capabilities unique to the rail environment.
Does not use or interfere with existing station controls or monitoring equipment.
Easily installed, underground and above ground.
Internet connected screens can broadcast up-to-the-minute information for rail commuters, including live service announcements, localised weather, event details and news.
Is it a unique value proposition? What is it trying to do? All about eyeballs, and capturing information, I guess.
Captive audience (they hope) for about three minutes (they claim 12). Usually the content is crass.
Snappy website. http://xtd.tv/


----------



## Miner (6 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> having a look at this one
> 
> _so it's backed into a shell of a former entity. there's a capital raising; the new board and management are well provided for with options and incentives. It's going to the market to take real money in. Will it fly?_
> 
> ...



Many thanks @Dona Ferentes 
Their job is marketing so projection and website are the first place for advertisement. 
Your 3 minutes retention is far more reasonable than 12 minutes. May be promoters have not travelled on train for pretty long time.
Thanks again for thoughts.


----------



## System (12 November 2020)

On November 12th, 2020, XTD Limited (XTD) changed its name and ASX code to Motio Ltd (MXO).


----------



## Country Lad (7 February 2021)

This came up in a scan. I have it as a possible trade if it breaks 9.3, but I am not confident of a break unless the volume increases.


_MXO is run by Adam Cadwallader (ex Ooh! Media) and Michael Johnstone, two highly experienced media execs._
_
The company operates in the place-based media sector, specifically in the health (MotioHealth), leisure (MotioPlay) and convenience/on-the-go (MotioGo) verticals.

Their integrated offering is unique in this market as they own the media assets, sell advertising space and create their own content (Enormity). They also have a burgeoning AdTech and SportTech business which will start to come into its own over the next 12-18 months.

In MotioHealth, from the perspective of a large medical centre network owner, their digital display network is both a revenue generator and (arguably more importantly) a means of communication with their patients.

Motio Play is a bit different because almost all of the growth will be organic. It’s an open playing field with no incumbents and a market MXO can build from the ground up.
_
_MotioGo is currently focused on petro-convenience stores and has the exclusive media sales rights to the Caltex in-store digital screen network, consisting of over 1,000 digital displays across more than 500 locations._


----------



## Country Lad (19 February 2021)

Country Lad said:


> This came up in a scan. I have it as a possible trade if it breaks 9.3, but I am not confident of a break unless the volume increases.



Broke above the 9.3 and with a bit of volume.


----------



## Austwide (19 February 2021)

@Country Lad I was a bit confused, thread title is MTO but chart and discussion is about MXO.


----------



## Austwide (19 February 2021)

Still confused ignored the above please


----------



## Country Lad (19 February 2021)

Austwide said:


> Still confused ignored the above please



We are here to confuse. 

The heading was MTO but I reported it to Joe who has now fixed it.


----------



## Stockbailx (12 May 2021)

Motio Limited provides advertising services for metro rail operators and outdoor media companies in Australia. It builds, installs, and maintains cross-track digital systems. The company was formerly known as XTD Limited and changed its name to Motio Limited in November 2020. The company is based in Perth, Australia. Motio Limited is a subsidiary of Lunalite International Pty Ltd.


----------

